

Freelancers: any wishes? Please comment - PowerLancer

My team and I have been working as freelancers for over 10 years now, and we have now formed a startup to create a software that will help the workflow of the freelancers. There is a little teaser video on www.powerlancer.com which can give you an idea on what we are working on.<p>Our goal is to build a software that can help the freelancers in every aspect of their work, help them become much more productive and save them a lot of time.<p>However we are very curious about your opinion and feedback! What are the main challenges you face as a freelancer? What do you think is holding you back the most? Is it finding new clients? Or dealing with the current ones? Not getting payed on time (or at all) after the job has been done? Or is it something else?<p>We want to create a software that really makes the life of the freelancers easier, so any feedback is much appreciated!<p>Thanks!
======
codegeek
I am a freelancer and I looked at the video. Not trying to be mean but there
is nothing specific in the video about _how_ you are helping freelancers. Just
saying that freelancing is hard, project management, payment on time etc. are
very generic. Of course, every freelancer goes through all that. There is
nothing specific in the video at least for me to give you my email.

------
feralmoan
If there's some way of figuring out what the hotspots are around your
specialization (forums, groups, verticals etc) for the purpose of more
targeted lead generation that would be awesome. The act of actually trawling
for leads is pretty unsophisticated at present. Guru, Freelancer, oDesk,
elance are ok but they're just meeting spots - you're not participating in
anything by using those sites. I'd say doing the work and managing the
pipeline is the easiest, its growth that's hard.

~~~
PowerLancer
Thank you for the feedback Feralmoan!

